
The Coronavirus Pandemic Turned Bill Gates into a Fake Villain - rbanffy
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/coronavirus-bill-gates-conspiracy-theories
======
StanislavPetrov
Believe it or not back in the 90s there was arguably even more hatred towards
Gates than there is now. There was an entire subculture devoted to figuring
out how "Microsoft" meant "666" using some sort of numerology.

~~~
rbanffy
The fact he got a supervillain modelled after himself in Despicable Me doesn't
help much. ;-)

